# S&P Fresh Deer Urine - Shipped days after collection!



## S&P Scents (Aug 3, 2010)

S&P Fresh Deer Urine - Shipped days after collection! 
S&P Scents was started in 1995 and is a family owned business located in Central Illinois. Since our beginning, we have grown to be one of the largest facilities in the Midwest, with the capability of collecting up to 100 animals at one time. Our products are currently in over 400 archery & hunting stores. 

Most hunting scents on the market are urine based. Harvested urine is a biodegradable by-product packed with bacteria and, at certain times of the year, pheromones. At room temperature, bacteria and ammonia build up within 24 hours and spoilage occurs within 72 hours. That is why our urine products are either immediately preserved or frozen. All of our 100% pure deer scents are shipped frozen with cold packs to insure your scents will stay frozen while in transit to you via 2 day shipping.

Our goal is to product what other companies only claim....
The Freshest Product Obtainable on the Market.

Give our fresh scent products a try!

Fresh Frozen Estrus 2oz. 
Fresh Frozen Doe Urine 2oz. 
Fresh Frozen Buck Urine 2oz.
Fresh Frozen Scrape Mix 2oz.


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

oder the best scent products on the market for your chance to win $500.00. S&P is having a photo contest with top prize being $500.00. Rules are as followed. First (this may upset some ) no one affiliated with SP may enter (Sorry no pro Staff) the photo will be of a legally taken whitetail. I dont care of size or sex Just a legal deer with the hunter. The photo is being Judged , Only customers of S&P may enter. This is do to advertising rights that you took this animal Using S&P scents. To enter you must make a purchase off the web site.
This is the only way to track the customer. The contestant Must release advertising rights of the image. Photo's should be emailed to [email protected] or mailed to S&P Scents , 8281 Deer Drive , Hennepin , IL 61327 .................................................. .................................................. .
Oh yeah the prize , ON January 31st 2011 I will announce the winner on this web site the prize will be $500.00 dollar check made out to the winner.


----------



## OmenOwner71 (Aug 2, 2010)

Would you buy something fake, or would you rather buy something that is the real stuff? Deer smell 20 times better than humans. Do not rely on the synthetics. If you are a real hunter buy the real scent. I challenge you to make the better decision


----------



## OmenOwner71 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Synthetic *
Is usually used in the sense of synthesis, the combination of two or more parts, whether by design or by natural processes. Furthermore, it may imply being prepared or made artificially, in contrast to naturally.[1] See: artificial.

*Real* 
Most often refers to reality, the state of things as they actually exist.


----------



## oldhunter24 (Sep 15, 2010)

S&P Frozen Urines .... Then description takes away from the Product. This Product is frozen at collection , it is not carried over . Usually shipped within 48 hrs of collection. 
Why Freezing? This is the only way to stop the evaporation of pheromones (that is what drives the bucks crazy) without this process it is just another urine product. Every farm and company has a chant ... but lets face it , it all comes from the same place , there is no magic formula , it comes Down to how the product i handled and these guys know what they are doing


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

oldhunter24 said:


> S&P Frozen Urines .... Then description takes away from the Product. This Product is frozen at collection , it is not carried over . Usually shipped within 48 hrs of collection.
> Why Freezing? This is the only way to stop the evaporation of pheromones (that is what drives the bucks crazy) without this process it is just another urine product. Every farm and company has a chant ... but lets face it , it all comes from the same place , there is no magic formula , it comes Down to how the product i handled and these guys know what they are doing


x2 i could have said it better myself


----------

